# Think Hillary In 2020



## Flanders (Nov 9, 2016)

*I watched enough of Hillary Clinton lying through her filthy goddamned mouth before I barfed. Listen to some of what the piece of garbage said. Note how she relies heavily on the Royal We:*

​
*First, it was always about her:*

Our campaign was never about one person or even one election.​
*After a public career betraying the country to every enemy in sight she wraps herself in the flag. Had she won the election President Clinton would have betrayed the country beyond repair:*

It was about the country we love and about building an America that's hopeful, inclusive and big-hearted.​
*And exactly who in hell divided it? Hillary was doing it for the New World Order long before that piece of scum in the White House divided the country between classes, races, and religions. * 

We have seen that our nation is more deeply divided than we thought, . . .​
*The filthy piece of shit knows damn well that America is not a democracy —— constitutionally or any other way —— but that did not stop her from pushing the lie one more time:* 

Our constitutional democracy enshrines the peaceful transfer of power and we don't just respect that, we cherish it.​
*Hillary made a mockery of the rule of law, and the law itself, now she calls upon it for one reason only: She wants all of the protections she can get when she is arrested: *

The rule of law, the principle that we are all equal in rights and dignity, freedom of worship and expression. We respect and cherish these values, too, and we must defend them.​
*Participate and defend my ass. She means shove democracy down President Trump’s throat in order to tear him down: *

And let me add, our constitutional democracy demands our participation, not just every four years, but all the time.​
*Her “cause” has always been to advance a one government world with tax dollars: *

So let's do all we can to keep advancing the causes . . .​
*Her values are held by her “we”. They are not the values held by Tea Party Americans: * 

. . . and values we all hold dear.​
*The Clinton Foundation demonstrated that “Making our economy work for everyone . . .” worked best for crooks foreign and domestic just like her. Exactly how in hell the Clinton Foundation worked for working Americans is beyond my comprehension: * 

Making our economy work for everyone, not just those at the top, . . .​
*Protecting the planet is where I ran to the bathroom so I could throw up:*

. . . protecting our country and protecting our planet, and breaking down all the barriers that hold any American back from achieving their dreams.​
*One final observation for Tea Party conservatives. If President Trump does not put Hillary and Bubba in jail for their crimes she will run again in 2020 regardless of her health four years from now.  

Here is the text of Hillary’s uninterrupted litany of horseshit: *

This is painful and it will be for a long time, but I want you to remember this. Our campaign was never about one person or even one election. It was about the country we love and about building an America that's hopeful, inclusive and big-hearted. We have seen that our nation is more deeply divided than we thought, but I still believe in America and I always will. If you do, then we must accept this result and then look to the future.

   Donald Trump is going to be our president. We owe him an open mind and the chance to lead. Our constitutional democracy enshrines the peaceful transfer of power and we don't just respect that, we cherish it. It also enshrines other things. The rule of law, the principle that we are all equal in rights and dignity, freedom of worship and expression. We respect and cherish these values, too, and we must defend them.

   And let me add, our constitutional democracy demands our participation, not just every four years, but all the time. So let's do all we can to keep advancing the causes and values we all hold dear. Making our economy work for everyone, not just those at the top, protecting our country and protecting our planet, and breaking down all the barriers that hold any American back from achieving their dreams.​
Hillary Clinton's 2016 Election Concession Speech


----------



## Flanders (Nov 10, 2016)

Flanders said:


> If President Trump does not put Hillary and Bubba in jail for their crimes she will run again in 2020 regardless of her health four years from now.


*Hillary is probably demanding a pardon because she knows where the bodies are buried. For one thing she would tell Americans who ordered the US military to stand down in Benghazi.* 

Which apparently is what prompted the Washington Times to note, “The White House refused to rule out Wednesday whether President Obama might grant a pardon to Hillary Clinton to spare her from President-elect Donald Trump prosecuting her after he takes office.”​
*NOTE: Bill Clinton can be pardoned for crimes he committed when he was in office. He cannot be pardoned for the criminal acts he committed with the Clinton Foundation, nor can Hillary be pardoned for crimes she committed after she was out of office.*

“President Obama reportedly called Donald Trump to congratulate him, a fine gesture in the direction of unity,” he wrote. “But if President Obama issues a blanket pardon for any Hillary Clinton crimes, as is his prerogative, that unity will be shattered, and his legacy will be damaged, as an enabler of crime.”​ 
*Any discussion about pardons highlights one aspect of the Chicago sewer rat that has never been mentioned let alone covered. Donald Trump’s victory flushed Obama’s legacy as a spiritual leader down the toilet along with the rest of his excrement. The sewer rat’s true legacy is that he taught Americans “Never again elect a spiritual leader.” That is the housecleaning Americans voted for.*

“The election of Donald Trump is a message that the American people are appalled and want a housecleaning. Frustrate that at your peril, Mr. President.”​
Is a Hillary pardon on Obama's home stretch?
           Posted By Bob Unruh On 11/09/2016 @ 7:48 pm 

Is a Hillary pardon on Obama’s home stretch?​


----------



## Flanders (Nov 10, 2016)

*Do not bet on this:*

Defeat likely spells the end of Clinton Dynasty
   By Daniel Halper and Marisa Schultz
   November 10, 2016 | 1:02am

http://nypost.com/2016/11/10/defeat-likely-spells-the-end-of-clinton-dynasty/​
*Hillary will last longer than Jimmy Peanuts.

Hillary in an orange jump suit aside:*

"It would be totally remiss of us to dismiss [the email investigation] because she's not going to be president," Utah Rep. Jason Chaffetz told the Washington Post on Wednesday. "I still have a duty and obligation to get to the truth about one of the largest breaches of security at the State Department... Tens of thousands of documents still have not been turned over to Congress."​
Chaffetz: Investigation into Clinton's email server will continue
           By Anna Giaritelli
           11/9/16 6:43 PM

Chaffetz: Investigation into Clinton's email server will continue​
*media will be reporting Hillary’s every sneeze for more years than they have been reporting Jimmy Carter’s doings. I doubt if the country will see the last of her until she is planted in a marble orchard:  *

THE END
   IS THIS LAST PHOTO OF HILLARY YOU WILL EVER SEE ON DRUDGE?​



http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Hillary+Clinton+European+Best+Pictures+Day+ZaHA3WYUCQ1l.jpg 


Flanders said:


> And exactly who in hell divided it? Hillary was doing it for the New World Order long before that piece of scum in the White House divided the country between classes, races, and religions.


*Hillary Clinton is more than a greedy, power-hungry, woman as so many insist on labeling her.  She is also the poster lady for worldwide Socialism. That is reason enough for the media to keep her in the public view. In short: She lusted after political power for one reason —— political power promised the machinery necessary to implement her ideology. Her defeat denied her the political power she sought, but she will always have publicity value for the New World Order traitors.

NOTE: Hillary’s defeat cost the New World Order crowd the loss of decades of influence, decades of media preparation for a one government world, and the tremendous amount of money they spent pumping up the Clintons over a 30 year period —— in addition to the huge sum of money her backers lost in this election.

Parenthetically, never forget that Hillary Clinton’s doublespeak in her concession speech came right out of a New World Order catalogue of talking points:*

Our constitutional democracy enshrines the peaceful transfer of power and we don't just respect that, we cherish it.

*XXXXX*​
   And let me add, our constitutional democracy demands our participation, not just every four years, but all the time.​
Hillary Clinton's 2016 Election Concession Speech

*Democracy (nation-building) has been a worldwide sales campaign since 1945; so I expect Hillary to repeat the phrase “constitutional democracy” for as long as her lungs hold out. I do not expect her media stooges to ask her to explain why the Founding Fathers wrote a constitution for democracy —— a form of government they despised? Nor do I expect a media mouth to ask Clinton how America began as a CONSTITUTIONAL Republic and ended up with her democracy?

Finally, Socialists/Communists tricked the world into believing that America is a democracy; ergo, become a democracy if you want the individual liberties once enjoyed by Americans. I would love to hear Hillary Clinton or anyone else connect liberty to democracy of any kind.*


----------



## Flanders (Nov 10, 2016)

*I will wager that she never shed a tear for anyone who died because of her. And I know she never cries for babies being butchered every day: *

​


----------



## Flanders (Nov 11, 2016)

Flanders said:


> I expect Hillary to repeat the phrase “constitutional democracy” for as long as her lungs hold out.


*So how come the angry parasites are not screaming Donald Trump is a danger to Hillary’s constitutional democracy?*

Arguing Hillary Clinton won the popular vote and asserting Donald Trump is “unfit to serve” and a “danger to the Republic,” more than 1 million people have signed a petition urging members of the Electoral College to vote for the Democrat when they meet next month.​
1 million sign petition to ‘make Hillary president’
           Posted By Art Moore On 11/10/2016 @ 8:04 pm

1 million sign petition to ‘make Hillary president’​


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 11, 2016)

When I hear the quote "Drain the swamp" I automatically think of the Clinton cabal... They have to pay...


----------



## AZGAL (Nov 16, 2016)

signing a petition is lame...


----------



## Flanders (Nov 16, 2016)

AZGAL said:


> signing a petition is lame...


*To AZGAL: This one takes the prize:*

Singer Barbra Streisand, a major Hillary Clinton supporter and one of Hollywood’s most outspoken leftist activists, is calling on President Obama to bypass Congress and unilaterally appoint his pick for the U.S. Supreme Court.

*XXXXX*​
   Now that Donald Trump has won the election and is set to nominate a judge, Streisand has circulated a petition urging Obama to quickly appoint Garland to the court before Trump can be sworn in as president.

   “If you are concerned about the Supreme Court, please consider going to this website and signing a petition asking President Obama to appoint Merrick Garland,” Streisand wrote in a note to her supporters. “​
Streisand to Obama: Appoint Supreme Court justice now
           Posted By Chelsea Schilling On 11/15/2016 @ 10:03 pm

Streisand to Obama: Appoint Supreme Court justice now​


----------



## Flanders (Nov 30, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Hillary made a mockery of the rule of law, and the law itself, now she calls upon it for one reason only: She wants all of the protections she can get when she is arrested:




https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...aPQT0i355W3tgAsHcikJLL09loY5SJQTIUZ5ZQ4tf5O4w

*Maybe she should skate for her  crimes. Beating her again will put the Democrat party in a permanent coma:*

If you thought a devastating loss to Republican Donald Trump four weeks ago and to rival Barack Obama in 2008 was finally going to put former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton out of the political game for good, think again.

   According to veteran reporter Ron Fournier, someone who has been closely covering the Clintons for years, Hillary Clinton is keeping her options open for yet another presidential run in 2020.​
Not Again: Hillary Reportedly Eyeing Another Presidential Run
           Katie Pavlich
           Posted: Nov 29, 2016 12:30 PM

Not Again: Hillary Reportedly Eyeing Another Presidential Run​


----------



## Flanders (Dec 2, 2016)

Norwegian Nobel Committee - Wikipedia​
*Is it possible that Norwegians learned this lesson: *


Flanders said:


> The sewer rat’s true legacy is that he taught Americans “Never again elect a spiritual leader.”


*Question: How come the Pope or the Daili Lama never got the Peace Prize for talking? *

. . . Obama should have done something rather than spoken something to receive the lofty prize.​
Former Nobel committee secretary regrets awarding the peace prize to Obama
           Tré Goins-Phillips 1 hour

Former Nobel committee secretary regrets awarding the peace prize to Obama​


----------



## yiostheoy (Dec 4, 2016)

Hillary is all washed up now.

She and Billy Boy can retire on their Foundation's millions.

They made a good grab with it.

Now they can pay themselves salaries on top of their gov't pensions until hell freezes over.

Two pirates -- what a pair.


----------

